# F95 TT conversion



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, 
I have been using the F95 on the trainer lately, as it has been my back up bike, since the Orbea. Well I am now picking up a new Trek madone for the race season (we are sponsored by Trek and get killer discounts). With that said, I still love my Felt and the thought has crossed my mind, along with other team mates about converting it to a TT bike for now. I would like to get a few TT races in next season and would be great to have a more dedicated bike for those races. It has been upgraded to full Ultegra and Dura ace parts and have a nice custom carbon disc for the rear, along with carbon bars. I just thought I would see what others thought about me doing this....

Thanks
Scott


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Some TT bikes have steeper head angles, which is something you won't be able to do anything about. But some don't. Go figure.

You might find that the head tube is too long to put a base bar where you really wanted it.

If you can borrow an aero bar, if only for an hour or so with a trainer, give it a shot. You'll be able to figure out if it's feasible, and make a more informed decision.

In terms of efficiency, the big gain is from the aero position. So if you can set up your older bike to give you a good aero position, I'd say you're almost all the way to a full TT bike, at a fraction of the price. You could also do clip-on aero bars with your existing bar.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I got a set of Uberhund black bars *S* Bend 275 mm length from a teammate for 120$ used twice. I also have a nice Renn 5IVE 5IVE 5IVE Disc from Frank at rennmultisport.com since he sponsors our race team and snagged a killer deal on one. We are having our House of Pain indoor team training tomorrow, and plan on getting there early with the Felt to see if he (team trainer) can set it up to fit me TT style and see what else is needed to make it work.


----------

